# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Renie nga pesha

## keis

a mund te dobesohemi dhe per sa kohe ndodh kjo gje,nese konsumojme 1000 kcal ne dite?

----------


## loneeagle

A mund te dobesohesh pooooooo por duhet te ndjekesh nje diete te shendetshme edhe te shkosh ne gym ose aktivitet fizik te rregullt, ecje vrapim etc. Sa peshe mund te humbesh?  varet. 1000-1200 calories ne dite jane per ata qe shkojne ne gym rregullisht. Une ndoqa dicka te tilla per te humbur peshen mbas shtatzanis per 3 muaj shkova ne peshen qe doja. Muajin e pare humber me shume se ne muajet e tjere sepse trupi nuk eshte mesuar me diete edhe aktivitet pasataj muajt  e tjere humbet nga pak por ben edhe tonin & muscle gain.

----------


## keis

> A mund te dobesohesh pooooooo por duhet te ndjekesh nje diete te shendetshme edhe te shkosh ne gym ose aktivitet fizik te rregullt, ecje vrapim etc. Sa peshe mund te humbesh?  varet. 1000-1200 calories ne dite jane per ata qe shkojne ne gym rregullisht. Une ndoqa dicka te tilla per te humbur peshen mbas shtatzanis per 3 muaj shkova ne peshen qe doja. Muajin e pare humber me shume se ne muajet e tjere sepse trupi nuk eshte mesuar me diete edhe aktivitet pasataj muajt  e tjere humbet nga pak por ben edhe tonin & muscle gain.


por skam mundesi qe te shkoj ne palester,por ushtrime fizike bej nga pak cdo dite,une jam nenpeshe ne fakt,,jam 1.65 cm e gjate dhe peshoj 48 kg por dua te bie akoma,se kam pak bark dhe dua ta sheshoj..nd1 keshille? keshtu ne kushte shtepiake pasi skam mundesi te tjera..dhe dicka..kam 1 muaj e gjysem dhe kam rene  5 kg vtm duke ngrene fruta..por tani nk po verej nd1 ndryshim tjt...po uji a te dobeson,se e konsumoj shume

----------


## loneeagle

Fructose te ndihmon te shtosh peshe jo gjithmon humb. Une haja shume pak buke, no pasta dmth brumrat i eleminova komplet. Haja shume sallat jeshile vetem pak vaj ulluri  & supe, yugort, 1 veze te zier ne dite. Te skuqurat shume pak. NO SODA, NO SWEETS! btw je shume mire per gjatesin qe ke ankohesh kot. to tone your body te duhet patjeter ushtrime. Une beja 100 chrunches ne dite plus cardio class edhe me ndihmoj shume per barkun edhe squats jane perfect. gjate kohes lire ne shtepi shko ne youtube edhe ndiq vidiot me ushtrime you will be surprised how much it works. btw 5kg shume mire ke humbur.

----------


## keis

> Fructose te ndihmon te shtosh peshe jo gjithmon humb. Une haja shume pak buke, no pasta dmth brumrat i eleminova komplet. Haja shume sallat jeshile vetem pak vaj ulluri  & supe, yugort, 1 veze te zier ne dite. Te skuqurat shume pak. NO SODA, NO SWEETS! btw je shume mire per gjatesin qe ke ankohesh kot. to tone your body te duhet patjeter ushtrime. Une beja 100 chrunches ne dite plus cardio class edhe me ndihmoj shume per barkun edhe squats jane perfect. gjate kohes lire ne shtepi shko ne youtube edhe ndiq vidiot me ushtrime you will be surprised how much it works. btw 5kg shume mire ke humbur.


shume flm x keshillen.. :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## Gezimi Tirane

Kush mund te me thote disa ushtrime per qafen se po me behet si gushe dhe per te ulur barkun?

----------


## keis

gezim per barkun jane disa ushtrime qe quhen crunches dhe pompa,,kerko ne google per me shume

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> por skam mundesi qe te shkoj ne palester,por ushtrime fizike bej nga pak cdo dite,une jam nenpeshe ne fakt,,jam 1.65 cm e gjate dhe peshoj 48 kg por dua te bie akoma,se kam pak bark dhe dua ta sheshoj..nd1 keshille? keshtu ne kushte shtepiake pasi skam mundesi te tjera..dhe dicka..kam 1 muaj e gjysem dhe kam rene  5 kg vtm duke ngrene fruta..por tani nk po verej nd1 ndryshim tjt...po uji a te dobeson,se e konsumoj shume


Kete e kisha kaluar edhe une kurre vija ne palester humba shume kile
me dhane nje diete me mish vici po thuaj tre ose kater here ne jave 
duhet te hash 5 vakte te pakten 
me fruta  nuk mer kile duhet te hash mish duke e shoqeruar me sallate
beje per nja dy jane edhe do maresh peshe

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> Kush mund te me thote disa ushtrime per qafen se po me behet si gushe dhe per te ulur barkun?


Asnje ushtrim nuk te ndihmon nese nuk ve kuc ne frigorifer edhe mos ha gjera kot 
mos ha embelsira mos konsumo pije edhe kafe edhe per nje muaj bie barku vet pa djerse

----------


## Endless

ate hall ka dhe ajo ne fakt te vej peshe, s'eshte se do qe ta humbi ate pak barke qe ka vene.

degjove?! mish dhe sallate vetem!  :sarkastik:

----------


## loneeagle

Helen humbja e peshes kur pret ushqimin te duket skandal trupi is all droopy. Nuk ka si ushtrimet. Lean protein (meat) te ndihmon ne muscle gain por nuk eshte per vajzat por per djemt me teper.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Mbase kuptova gabim por mishi nese eshte i pjekur pa dhjame nuk te shton ne peshe
shoqeroni cdo gje me sallate edhe do shikoni rezultate te mira
nuk duhet te rime pa ngrene sepse eshte me keq
trupi kthen ne dhjam cdo qe qe ka konsumuar me pare qe te na mbaj ne kembe e mos na gjejne per toke
ti siper na thuaj emrin se skemi yllka ne tastiere :perqeshje: 
mishi ndihmon edhe per femrat keshtu di une

----------


## Boy

> por skam mundesi qe te shkoj ne palester,por ushtrime fizike bej nga pak cdo dite,une jam nenpeshe ne fakt,,jam 1.65 cm e gjate dhe peshoj 48 kg por dua te bie akoma,se kam pak bark dhe dua ta sheshoj..nd1 keshille? keshtu ne kushte shtepiake pasi skam mundesi te tjera..dhe dicka..kam 1 muaj e gjysem dhe kam rene  5 kg vtm duke ngrene fruta..por tani nk po verej nd1 ndryshim tjt...po uji a te dobeson,se e konsumoj shume


Mendon se duke arritur 30 kg(sa nje bebe) do behesh me tereheqese? Per te patur nje trup te tonifikuar, nuk mjafton te jesh e dobet, por nevojitet muskulature dhe kjo vendoset vetem me aktivitet fizik, qofte kjo palester apo ndonje sport tjeter. Ulja ne peshe me kete diete qe ben ti, pervecse te nxjerr akoma me ne pah kockat, nuk te tonifikon. Aktivitetin fizik shoqeroje me nje diete IPERPROTEIKE, qe te ndihmon te rrisesh masen muskolare dhe te ulesh ne te njejten kohe ate dhjamore, ne menyre qe te kesh nje trup te bukur e te tonifikuar. 

Per diete iperproteike mjafton te kerkosh ne google, e ke te detajuar, mos te lodhem kot une ta shkruaj. 

p.s Te flas nga eksperienca personale, se kam vite qe merem me keto gjera.

p.p.s Se harrova, derri ushqehet me fruta per t'a shendoshur, s'eshte thene te dobesohesh. Me diete iperproteike mund te humbesh deri ne 6-7 kg brenda muajit, por sdq ti nuk ke nevoje te biesh kaq shume.

----------


## loneeagle

> Mbase kuptova gabim por mishi nese eshte i pjekur pa dhjame nuk te shton ne peshe
> shoqeroni cdo gje me sallate edhe do shikoni rezultate te mira
> nuk duhet te rime pa ngrene sepse eshte me keq
> trupi kthen ne dhjam cdo qe qe ka konsumuar me pare qe te na mbaj ne kembe e mos na gjejne per toke
> ti siper na thuaj emrin se skemi yllka ne tastiere
> mishi ndihmon edhe per femrat keshtu di une


ahahah Helen,  ****=Juli nuk ma ndryshojne nick me urrejne lol, mishi eshte protein edhe te ndihmon ne muscle gain eshte i mire por edhe pa dhjam ka nivel te larte yndyre. Per djemt qe kane nevoj mer muscle eshte pak me i mire se per femrat. Biles ne humbje peshe me teper rekomandohet peshku. Nejse ka dieta te ndryshme disa funksionojne disa jo ka te thoje edhe lartesia e metabolizmit por aktiviteti fizik eshte teper i nevojshem. Per hapesen e temes eshte ne peshe perfekte por me sa kuptoj do te sjelli trupin ne forme qe arrihet vetem me ushtrime.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

kam lexuar qe nese mundohesh te mos hash ushqime qe behen me fructose corn syrup, do kesh mundesi ta tonifikosh barkun, por sic tha dhe Juli duhet te besh dhe shume stervitje...nuk flas nga eksperienca  :ngerdheshje:  sepse gjithemone kam pasur cik bark dhe kur kam qen ne form te mire  :perqeshje:

----------


## keis

pff po dhe ushtrime po bej po prape nk eshte se shoh nd1 rezultat  :i ngrysur:  mendoj se edhe po te dobesohem akoma me shume zona e barkut duket sikur sdo sheshohet kurre  :i ngrysur:

----------


## keis

Mundoheni te humbni disa kilograme? Nuk jeni vetem, nje e gjashta e banoreve te rruzullit jane ne diete. Mirpo idete se si te shkrihen kilogramet, gjithnje ndryshojne. “Mos hani ne mbremje”, “zvogeloni hidratet e karbonit”, jane vetem disa nga “rregullat” si duhet vepruar. Por c’fare eshte e drejte dhe c’fare eshte gabim? Me poshte do te lexoni mashtrimet me te medha.

Gjalpi ka me shume kalori sesa vaji

Edhe kjo me siguri eshte gabim. Gjalpi permban uje dhe albumine dhe ne fakt ka me pak kalori sesa vaji (ne 25 gram gjalpe ka 184 kalori, ndersa ne vaj 225).

Zvogelimi i hidrateve te karbonit eshte menyra me e mire per te zvogeluar peshen

Heqja e hidrateve te karbonit nga ushqimi mund te jete e rrezikshme. Buka, patatet, orizi, jane ushqim i shendetshem dhe pjese e rendesisgme e ushqimit tone. Nese i heqim nga tryeza, ne do te ndjejme nevoje me te fuqishme per to, por edhe per hidrate te karbonit dhe per albumina e yndyrna, keshtu ne fund do te hame me shume. Ushqimi i varefer me hidrate te karbonit, mund te shkaktoje kapsllekun e me kete ritet rreziku i kancerit I zorres se trashe.

Ushqimi pasur me albunima eshte zgjedhje e shendoshe

Jo, e kunderta. Sasia e tepruar e albuminave per nje kohe te gjate mund te jete e demshme per veshkat dhe per tensionin e gjakut. Sasia e madhe e albuminave eshte e lidhur me osteoporozen dhe mund te shkaktoje probleme edhe me melcine.

Buka e bardhe te shendosh

Jo, permban gati te njejtat kalori: nje fete buke e bardhe ka 80 kalori, ndersa e bukes se zeze 75 kalori. Buka e bardhe permban me teper kalcium, ndersa e zeza eshte burim me i mire i fijeve.

Ngrenia ne darke ju shendosh

Eshte rregull i thjeshte. Nese hame me shume se sa harxhojme, shendoshemi. Domethene, ate qe hani ne cfardo kohe te dites ose nates dhe nuk e shfrytezoni, do t’ju sjelle kilogram te tepert.

Per t’u dobesuar duhet te “mbajme diete”

Menyra me e mire per t’u dobesuar eshte ajo kur nuk jemi te preokupuar me ndjenjen se po mbajme diete. Perpiquni te hani sa me shendetshem dhe kjo do te thote tre vakte kryesore dhe dy mes vakte. Meshkujt qe mbajne diete do te duhej te respektonin numrin e kalorive, e qe jane ndermjet 1500 e 1750 kalorive, ndersa femrat ndermjet 1250 e 1500 kalori.

Shendoshja eshte pasoje e metabolizmit te ngadalshem

Jo. Njerezit e shendoshe me shpejt i shkrijne kalorite sesa ata me peshe normale. Sa me te madhe ta keni peshen, aq me shume trupi ka nevoje per energji qe te mund te levize dhe te funksionoje normalisht.

Nese duam te dobesohemi, nuk duhet te hame asgje nermjet vakteve

Kur nuk hame asgje per nje kohe te gjate, niveli i sheqerit ne gjak bie, behemi nervoz dhe atehere hame me teper. Nuk eshte mire te rrime me shume se tre ore pa ushqim, mund te hame nje kos dietik ose ndonje frut.

Disa ushqime mund te shpejtojne metabolizmin

Thuhet se disa ushqime, per shembull, selinoja ka “kalori negative. Asnje ushqim nuk ka ndikim te tille. Edhe pse selinoja eshte e pasur me fije dhe uje dhe nuk te shendosh, por as nuk shkrin kalorite, te cilat i keni marre me nje cokollate.

Ushtrimet gjimnastikore shkrijne kalorite, por edhe nxisin ndjenjen e ushqimit

Natyrisht, pas ushtrimeve, kur djersitemi, kryesisht nuk ndjejme nevoje per ushqim. Ajo qe na nevojitet jane lengjet.

Duhet te peshohemi rrregullisht

Pesha trupore mund te levize gjate dites ose gjate nates. Meshkujt mund te peshohen nje here ne jave, ndersa grate nje here ne muaj, pas menstruacioneve.

Albuminat veshtiresojne tretjen e hidrateve te karbonit, prandaj nuk duhen kombinuar kurre

Thuhet se ushqimi i shume llojshem qe hahet menjehere, nuk tretet si duhet, shkakton shendoshjen dhe grumbullimin e toksinave ne organizem.Por per kete nuk ka asnje deshmi shkencore.

Uria e nxiton humbjne e peshes

Gjate mbajtjes se urise (lejohet vetem uji), organet vitale, si zemra, humbin perqindje te madhe muskulore. Domethene nuk eshte fjala per humbjne e indit dhjamor. Kjo “diete” eshte e rrezikshme sidomos kur merreni me aktivitete te nevojshme. Mund te shkaktoje dhimbje koke, marramendje, ligeshtim dhe veshtiresi ne frymemarrje.

Sa me te moshuar te jeni aq me shume duhet ngrene

E kunderat, pas te 30-tave, me tabolizmi fillon te ngadalesohet. Per cdo pese vjet mbi moshen 30 vjec, duhet zbritur nga 50 kalori ne dite; per shembull ne moshen 60 vjece, duhen 300 kalori me pak sesa ne moshen 30 vjec. Me kalimin e moshes, ne fakt, humbim muskuj, indi muskulor shkrin me shume energji.

Pas dobsesimit pesha kthehet, sepse metabolizmi nuk ka ndryshuar

Personat qe kane rene nga pesha, kane metabolizem te ngjashem me ata, te cilet nuk kane qene kurre te shendoshe. Pesha kthehet rendom vetem pse kemi harruar menyren e shendoshe te ushqimit.

Duhen pire sasi te medha uji

Edhe pse uji, eshte i mire per dobesim, nuk eshte e keshillueshme te pihen me shume se tre litra uje ne dite. Sasia e tepert e ujit mund ti shpelaje substancat e ushqyeshme, ndersa pa vitaminat dhe mineralet kryesore, trupi nuk mund te punoje si duhet e kjo mund ta ngadalesoje metabolizmin.

Mjafton te konsumohen vetem fruta e perime

Edhe ne kete rast kanoset rreziku nga mungesa e substancave ushqyese, sic eshte kalciumi dhe yndyrnat. Vetem frutat dhe perimet mund te krijojne ndjenjen e fryrjes dhe nevojen e fuqishme per buke, e cila mungon.

Dritherat nxisin dobesimin

Dritherat po reklamohen shume si ushqim i shendoshe, sepse disa permbajne edhe 22 perqind sheqer te fshehur, qe do te thote kalori te fshehura.

----------


## Izadora

Po shtoi dhe une nje falsitet : 
Sa here te te marri uria , laj dhembet .

----------


## enes bajrami

hmm dhe un kam mbajt diet gjate muajit korrik mirepo perseri kisha pak fare bark te cilin se hiqja dot nejse tash kam nevoj pak per ndihmen tuaj sepse sa her qe mbaj diet me ushtrimet qe bej bie ne pesh vet prej belit dhe posht ndersa ne pjesen e barkut me te veshtir e kam te heq kile nese ka mundesi me sugjeroni ndonje lloj ushtrimi qe te biej ne pesh vet ne pjesen e barkut sepse tek kembet nuk dua i kam shum mir keshtu

----------


## dardajan

> por skam mundesi qe te shkoj ne palester,por ushtrime fizike bej nga pak cdo dite,une jam nenpeshe ne fakt,,jam 1.65 cm e gjate dhe peshoj 48 kg por dua te bie akoma,se kam pak bark dhe dua ta sheshoj..nd1 keshille? keshtu ne kushte shtepiake pasi skam mundesi te tjera..dhe dicka..kam 1 muaj e gjysem dhe kam rene  5 kg vtm duke ngrene fruta..por tani nk po verej nd1 ndryshim tjt...po uji a te dobeson,se e konsumoj shume


Mos  vazhdo  me  tutje  po  rrezikon  shendetin  tend,  shume shpejt  do  te  mungojne  mineralet  dhe  kriperat, dhe  aminoacidet  te  cilat  organzimi  do  ti  marre  brenda  teje  sidomos  ne  kocka, dhembe  dhe  muskuj,  dhe  perseri  barku  nuk  do  bjere.

Femra  eshte  krijuar  per  te  lindur  femije  dhe  pothuajse  te  gjitha  femrat  normale  vendosin  dhjamin  nga  kerthiza  e  poshte,  sepse  ne  rast  shtazenie  edhe  sikur  pjeset  e  tjera  te  trupit  te  jene  te  dobeta  ajo  pjese  eshte  e  mjaftueshme  per  ti  dhene  ushqim  femijes  ne  bark,  marrim  rastet  kur  nena  nuk  mund  te  ushqehet  normalisht sidomos  3  muajt  e  pare, qe  ka  shum  crregullime  e  te  vjella.
THem  tek  femrat  normale  sepse  ka  edhe  femra  qe  ku  dominojne  hormonet  mashkullore  dhe  mund  te  vendosin  dhjamin  nga  kerthiza  e  siper.

Ndersa  burrat jane  bere  per te  punuar  dhe  e  vendosin  dhjamin  nga  kerthiza  e  lart  deri  ne  qafe.


Mos  mendo  se  femrat  e  dobeta  e  terheqin  me  shum  mashkullin  perkundrazi  mashkulli  per  instikt  pelqen  me  shume  femrat  qe  kane  trup  normal  apo  dhe  pak  te  shendoshe  nga  kerthiza  e  poshte,  biles  nga  natyra  nje  femer  me  legen  te  gjere dhe  vithe  te  shendosha  shihet  si  nje  femer  qe  mund  te  rrise  femij  te  shendetshem  dhe  te  medhenj.  Kurse  ato  me  legen  te  vogel  dhe  te  dobta  sjellin  ne  jete  krijesa  me  te  brishta,  instikti  mashkullor  i  shikon  keto  gjera  pavarsisht  se  nuk  i  shpreh.

Ushtrim  per  uljen  e  barkut.
Shtrihu  me  kurriz  poshte  tavolines  mbahu  me  duar tek  dy  kembet e  tavolines  dhe  silli  kembet  lart qe  majat  te  takojne  tavolinen  pastaj  te  takojne  dyshemene  e  keshtu  me  rradhe. Ose  nese  ke  dike  ne  shtepi shtrihu  ne  kurriz  dhe  mbahu  tek  kembet  e  parsonit  tjeter,  pastaj  silli  kembet  lart  tek  koka  e  tjetrit  i  cili  i  shtyn  drejt  dyshemese  me  force,  nderkohe  qe  ti  duhet  ti  mbash  ato  qe  te  mos  prekin  dyshemene.
Ushtrimi  eshte  shum  i  forte  per  muskujt  e  barkut  prandaj  eshte  mire  qe  ditet  e  para  te  besh  pak  duke  e rritur  gradualisht  deri  ne  20  apo  30.

----------

